# U.P. trip this summer



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

A few years ago, we camped in the U.P. and had a fantastic trip. We traveled the Eastern side.

This year, we'd like to check out the Western side and plan on checking out the Porcupine Mountains and the Sylvania wilderness area. The kids are a bit older so we plan on doing quite a bit of hiking and fishing. 

Any suggestions on "must see" areas or places?


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I would start almost dead center. Pick up the waterfall book, as almost everywhere you go there will be a waterfall relativly close. The Pictured rocks are a must, as is the Porcupine Mountains and Lake of the Clouds. As for fishing, depends on when your going. I can put you on a really nice creek for Brook Trout, about 18 miles south of Marquette. If your going to be there the last week of May, first part of June I can possibly help you out with a really nice Walleye lake. There is also a great Pike Lake just East of Marquette. The Hiawatha National Forest holds some great scenery and fishing..........................Ok, I envy anybody going to the UP. Will hopefully be there myself late May.


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Agreed - the Porkies and Pictured Rocks are great. Traveling up the Keweenaw Peninsula through Houghton, Hancock, Calumet and up to Copper Harbor is like moving back in time. Also Bond Falls near Watersmeet rivals Taquamenon in my book.

Would help to know if you prefer state park camping, rustic state forest sites, or backpacking. Also lake fishing vs streams etc.

The further west you go in the UP the wilder it gets! PM me if you'd like more info


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll second that trip into the Keweenaw Peninsula, yooperkenny. Just be sure you take Brockway Mountain Drive; you won't be sorry. Cliff View Drive is also worth checking out. A short drive but nice.

You could also make a whole trip just checking out all the waterfalls in the UP.

Hope you have fun.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

I would second Bond Falls as a must see on your agenda, it's one of my favorites. I also could reccommend Kakabika Falls just west of Watersmeet, not as touristy, and very accessable to rock climbing, hiking etc. We have a friend living in Wakefield who says the drive from Bessemer to Black River Harbor is the best scenery in the state, plus lots of waterfalls. Here's a link you might like, enjoy your trip planning...http://www.fishweb.com/maps/gogebic/gogebic-co.html

Scott B.


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

if you go to copper harbor on they way back stop at the monks bakery on the shoreline drive copper harbor they have some great eats as in breads and homeade jams and jellys if you go round grand marais way could give you a few pointers if you would like them have a cabin there


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Bond falls is very nice and if you go thru Marquette to get to the Pork's then it will be on on your way. 

The best hike/fish IMO in the Porks is the Little Carp river. There are tons of falls on it and when the trail ends it come's out at Lake Superior. I think it's about 3-4 mile one way. Lake Superior there is very nice. Huge trees & boulders washed up on shore. Bring a camera it's a slice of heavan.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Sarah-

Only thing I'd suggest is coming back down the left side of the state, and stopping at Cross Village. There's a _great_ place called 'Legs Inn', so named for the hundreds of inverted stove legs which line the top edge of the building.

Started by a Polack (it's OK, I _am_ one so I can use the term :lol: ) from Detroit named Stanley Smolek, the interior is decorated with oddly shaped pieces of driftwood which he gathered and painted. The bar is also one long hunk of drift wood....

He used to dress up as an Indian chief and mingle with the kids, causing quite a sensation (this was in the days of 'Howdy Doody' and Chief Thunder Thud) and the kids ate it up.

Of course, he's no longer there, but it's still a nice place to stop for a bite; they've got a nice bar and a decent menu, and there's lots of space for the boys to run while you and John have a cool one to calm your nerves...


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Legs Inn is my favorite restraunt in the state. They have one of the best beer menues and their food is top notch not to mention the view of Lake Michigan and the interior. Goto their website for menu & vitual tour. 

My deer camp up north is just north (on the lake) on Sturgeon point. Unfortunatly they are only open Memorial to Labor day. 

Well worth the little effort it take's to get to Cross Village


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Check out the waterfalls on the Presque Isle river and Black River in Gogebic county. You need to hike the length of all the Black river falls out to the harbor. There are also over 2 dozen more around Marenisco in the Ottawa Nat'l forest. Hike into the Porkies and camp a few days along the way. Hike the Gogebic Ridge North of Bergland. If you need any info PM me and I could send it to you. I can get travel info from the State roadside stop in Ironwood.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I did week long backpacking trips into both the Porcupine Mountains and Pictured Rocks areas. Beautiful places. If you're doing day trips, Lake of the Clouds (already mentioned) in the Porkies is great. Also I think a boat trip out to the Pictured Rocks is available, probably a few hours in length. 

On your way home on US-2, don't forget to stop at the "Mystery Spot".


----------



## frznFinn (Jan 25, 2004)

Check out the paulding lights....


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

you might want to check withe steve ypsi or Kumma..they could point you inthe direction of places where bears can be seen and photographed and other oddities and interests around the western U.P.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Wow, thanks for all of the great info! We are going after July 4th for 7-10 days. We're taking our 5th wheel and possibly towing our boat also. In regards to fishing, we hope to fish Lakes, rivers, and streams. We'll be prepared to fly fish, bait dunk, fish spinners, etc. 

Last time we went, it was the same dates and I made reservations since I thought it would be difficult to to get a spot but the campgrounds had plenty of room. We ended up stopping at a state campground with our motorhome that we would have loved to stay at but we left our bikes behind at our campground so we had to head back. We would not have minded lossing the $$ we had already paid to stay at the state campground so this time we're not making any reservations. We're just going to wing it.

I'll pick up a waterfall book, that is a great idea. Looks like we're going to have to stop at Monk's bakery and the Legs Inn for sure. That place sounds very interesting.

upnut, that is a great link. I'm going to add it to the Michigan campground thread that is a sticky.

We visited pictured rocks last time and it was awesome. I'll post a pic. So far, it looks like Bond Falls, the porkies, lake of the clouds, and some scenic drives. I have no clue what the paulding lights or the mystery spot is(maybe a super clear lake I remember seeing a brochure about?) , I'm going to check into those. 

I can't wait for this trip! Thanks for taking the time to reply everyone!


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Here's a few pics from our last trip....


Pictured rocks.











Part of the lower falls.










A Taq trout.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

It's been almost 8 years but there was a party store near Pictured Rocks that had a penned up bear you could feed. It might be a good place to toss the boys in and give that bear some excercise. :SHOCKED:


----------



## trainwreck (Feb 17, 2005)

I dont know how big of a boat your taking but we did Pictured Rocks in our 18 footer last year and it was really neat. We went way farther then the tour boats do and pulled in at Miners Beach for a picnic lunch but the deer flys chased us off. You could go all the way to Grand Marais if you have the fuel range. Just pick your day and check the weather forecast.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Try to hit Fayetteville State Park on your way up for a night's stay. They have a ghost town of an old smelting town. It was pretty cool. Take the rods and drop a line in snail shell bay. We say fish swimming around while there. Always said we would go back but never had. This would be a great stop for the kids and you guys too. It might be a little out of your way though since it's west then south.


----------



## Andge (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.exploringthenorth.com/bigspring/spring.html
Probably one of the coolest things I have ever seen. Very close to Indian Lake. Well worth the trip. State Park. Should be open all year since it does not freeze. Constant 45 degrees. Monster trout swimming around in this hole. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

gunrod said:


> It's been almost 8 years but there was a party store near Pictured Rocks that had a penned up bear you could feed. It might be a good place to toss the boys in and give that bear some excercise. :SHOCKED:


Yeah, they could launch each other in the pen with the plastic teter totter, lmao! Fayetteville State park sounds pretty cool.

Trainwreck, our boat is a 16 footer. I hear you about the deer flies, they can be vicious!

Andge, that is the place that I was getting confused with "the Mystery Spot." I recognized it when I saw the rafts in the link.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I love the teeter tawter story. Those guys are so creative when occuppying themselves.

I forgot about Big Spring. It looks like it is 10 feet deep as you look down on the sand boiling from the spring. It's one of those spots you won't spend a lot of time at unless you picnic there but once you see it you wish you could go back.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

Almost forgot- just south of Norway (east of Iron Mountain) is a place called Piers Gorge where the Menominee River squeezes down to 70 ft. wide creating some dramatic wave action. Like class IV whitewater. There's a picnic area and parking, not a long walk but memorable wild river stuff...Scott B.

here's a link:http://www.michigan.org/travel/detail.asp?m=4;7&p=G21753

another link:http://www.fishweb.com/maps/dickinson/piersgorge/index.html


----------



## trainwreck (Feb 17, 2005)

Lake Gogebic State Park is a nice place for a "home base" for exploring the Porkies and the waterfalls in that area. With a 16 footer you should be able to troll up a walleye dinner just north of the park. There is a stream coming in to the lake and we just troll crawler harnesses with snap weights across the mouth of the stream in the evenings. You might want to check out "Hunts Guide to the Upper Peninsula" online. There is a clickable map showing all the attractions and dining and such.It is pretty up to date.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry I didnt see this post untill just now.

I will plug Lake Gogebic as a great home base as well. Your one hour or less from everything you said you wanted to see. You can fish the lake. You can fish the surounding streams. There are over 100 waterfalls in Gogebic county which is the southern half of the lake. There are alot in Ontonagon County as well I just dont know the exact number. 

Im not trying to get you to stay with us either you said your going to camp but if you want PM me or email me I will give you more free advice on things to do and see then you can possibly do. 
[email protected] 

Here are a few of the things we tell guests to go see. 
The "secrete waterfall" PM me I will tell you.
The Bears at silver city. You can see them almost anytime
Want to catch brookies? PM me I will tell you 
Black Jack Falls
Lake of the clouds in a given in the porkies
day hikes in the porkies
Presquisle Falls
There is an overlook at Mass City I can tell you how to get to. Take a lunch and the familly.
There is a spot near rockland to find your own Copper. Especially if you have a medal detector
Bond Falls.

Tons more but you get the idea.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

The Monks place for sure. And just N a ways S of Copper Harbor is a wood bridge with falls just upstream. Then look downstream (kind of behind you)at the local sheriffs office, it is not as large as most McDonalds locations.


----------



## Gil Mackerel (Feb 5, 2005)

Tangleknot,
I've been planning the same trip with my family. We are planning to head to the Keewenaw Penninsula some time in mid-July, hoping to stay at the Fanny Hooe Campground -pullling a 5th wheel trailer. I really appreciate your great question, and all of the excellent answers provided. This will be our first U.P. trip -we did Cedarville last year, but only for a few days. I looked through a Michigan Gazatteer Map yesterday at a book store. The Gazzatteer has a lot of useful information: campgrounds, waterfalls, boat launches, as well as detailed road maps. Thanks again to everyone for the useful information. Tangle, I am interested in pulling a boat with my 5th wheel also, maybe you could pm me with some hitch advice etc.? Thank you.


----------



## bklompy (Apr 6, 2005)

rear hitches for the back of fithwheels are pretty simple and straight forward i personally have built four of them 2x2x.25wall square tubing and a pc of 2.5x2.5x.25 tube for the reciever and some plates laser cut for the ends of the tube to bolt to the frame the pic below was done in paint just to give you an idea


----------



## Gil Mackerel (Feb 5, 2005)

Thanks bklompy. 
I stopped into a dealer and inquired about attaching a hitch, but the price seemed high to me, so I've been holding off. Do you attach the hitches you build? I'm not crazy about pulling a trailer behind my trailer -but I guess I would get used to that. Are you, or is anyone, aware of any other hauling option? A plate or some kind of rack that attaches to the back of a 5th wheel trailer...? I'm new to the forum, and I understand we should try and stay on the topic, so I hope this question is not too far removed from the original post. 
Thanks


----------



## tdejong302 (Nov 28, 2004)

A book is published called "Hunts Guide to the Upper Peninsula" it covers everything from lodging, restaurants, waterfalls to parks. I live in the U.P. and use it. If you come here to explore, hunt, fish, camp or just drive and enjoy the scenery this book is a must. Its $17 and well worth the money spent. Its about 250 pages. Just about any book store will carry it. Its covers just about every town in the u.p. Its broken down by regions to make it easier planning your trip.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2005)

tdejong302 said:


> A book is published called "Hunts Guide to the Upper Peninsula" it covers everything from lodging, restaurants, waterfalls to parks. I live in the U.P. and use it. If you come here to explore, hunt, fish, camp or just drive and enjoy the scenery this book is a must. Its $17 and well worth the money spent. Its about 250 pages. Just about any book store will carry it. Its covers just about every town in the u.p. Its broken down by regions to make it easier planning your trip.


 I have that book also and it has tons of info on the u.p. Have fun.


----------



## trailsend (Feb 12, 2005)

See if this helps.

http://hunts-upguide.com/


----------



## ChasinSprints (Dec 20, 2005)

For those venturing to the Keewenaw you will not be disappointed. Having previously lived in Lake Linden for 8 years I speak from experience. Most of the area is still qutie a wilderness, shoreline drive from Gay to Bete Grise is always scenic, and you cant surpass the view from Brockway Mt. On a clear day from the top of the mount looking westward you should be able to see Isle Royale, 40 miles away. Just about any stream you come to has plenty of speckies (brook trout) and some with rainbows and browns. Would take no time to get a nice limit for a campfire fish dinner. While staying in Copper Harbor a morning or evening at the public launch dock at the south end of the harbor is worthwhile to take the poles as they stock trout in the harbor and you will see plenty rising. You may even happen to hook into a splake. The drive south along the west shore from Copper Harbor is also a spectacular scenic drive. And last but not least, if ya want to see the bears at Copper Harbor, just ask one of the locals, they will direct ya to the dump where the bears congregate.
Have a great trip.


----------

